# bow hangers and gear hangers on public land



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I think I got it figured out, I took some webbing that had a buckle on it like a belt, then sewed some webbing, much like a shotgun belt, and took a wire coat hanger, bent it in 3, then formed an 's' hook . very strong. and aas 6 other places to hang stuff
thank you all for your input If for some reason this is a fail , the amazon product looks like it will work fine . Mine weighs nothing, and many time I saddle hunt., nd weight is everything


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Are we talking about stands being left on public lands or the ones being removed? I would think if the stand is staying, screw your hanger in the tree and leave it also, King of England!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

hahaha, no, I don't leave stands , have seen them though


----------



## StatGeekRob (Feb 1, 2018)

I have a bow holder made by ThirdHand Inc that I mounted on the right side of my climber stand for my bow (though just as often, I hang something else from it), and on the other side of my climber I use those large gear ties that you see in big-box stores everywhere (search for "large gear ties" online and you'll find versions). The best thing that I've done for my climber stand, though, was to add front and side bags to it. This eliminates the need for a backpack or fannypack altogether, so all that I have to store is my bow/gun (typically sits on my lap) and my quiver (typically hangs off of one of the above mentioned).

Of course... the affixed bags won't work for ladder or lock-on stands....


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

StatGeekRob said:


> I have a bow holder made by ThirdHand Inc that I mounted on the right side of my climber stand for my bow (though just as often, I hang something else from it), and on the other side of my climber I use those large gear ties that you see in big-box stores everywhere (search for "large gear ties" online and you'll find versions). The best thing that I've done for my climber stand, though, was to add front and side bags to it. This eliminates the need for a backpack or fannypack altogether, so all that I have to store is my bow/gun (typically sits on my lap) and my quiver (typically hangs off of one of the above mentioned).
> 
> Of course... the affixed bags won't work for ladder or lock-on stands....











Hookster


THE ANYWHERE GEAR HOOKFor that extra hand, the HOOKSTERâ„¢ is the perfect companion while hunting,Â working, playing orÂ for everyday life. The Silent-Gripâ„¢ Hoo...




shop.hawkhunting.com





I have a bunch of these I used to hang my backpack, quiver etc. I keep considering the Summit bags for my climber but 50% of the time I am in my hang on and still need my backpack.


----------



## StatGeekRob (Feb 1, 2018)

bowhunter426 said:


> Hookster
> 
> 
> THE ANYWHERE GEAR HOOKFor that extra hand, the HOOKSTERâ„¢ is the perfect companion while hunting,Â working, playing orÂ for everyday life. The Silent-Gripâ„¢ Hoo...
> ...


Yea.. I get that. When I'm hunting with my brother(s) in PA, we often use ladder stands, so I have to unload my Summit bags into a fanny pack. It's a bit of a pain in the butt to have to pack/unpack my bag, and I always worry that I'll forget something like my hunting licenses or something! One good thing though, is that it forces you to re-think what you bring in with you whenever you are switching over, which tends to force me to carry less crap in with me. Ever notice how that one thing in the bottom of your pack just sits there hunt after hunt, week after week, never seeing the light of day? Yea... that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

The nice thing about hunting from home on my own property with good neighbors. I can leave my stuff in my blinds as long as it's in a mouse and squirrel proof container. No worries about it walking away.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

skipper34 said:


> I have and always will use a screw-in hanger on public land.


Me too. Lol I’m shocked at the obedience to every tiny law by people. I also sometimes will cut a limb or two that is in my way. Blasphemy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Looks like post number 12 just went over the heads of many contributors to this thread? 😉😉
<----<<<


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

bowhunter426 said:


> I use this occasionally
> 
> HME Products Better Strap-On Bow... Amazon.com : HME Products Better Strap-On Bow Hanger , Olive, 2.10 x 7.00 x 16.00 : Hunting Tree Stand Accessories : Sports & Outdoors
> 
> ...


I have this one. It is nice and sturdy if you have a crossbow.


----------



## thewoodenshoe (Jan 6, 2021)

Another SYS with a heroclip dude. Unlimited clip ons so you can really junk it up to your liking. I usually just clip my bow and pack to it


----------



## Wrangler_wild17 (12 mo ago)

Belts work … ropes with loops and some clips work just fine.


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

Joe Archer said:


> Looks like post number 12 just went over the heads of many contributors to this thread? 😉😉
> <----<<<


You are correct Joe. You quoted the law concerning the use of screw in tree steps and stands, etc. The state is not worried about screw in bow hangers causing damage.


----------



## randall cobb (Jan 19, 2007)

Martian said:


> curious as what you guys may use on public for bow, or gear hangers, without attaching to tree? thanks


Best way to secure your quiver. www.thebarkshark.com


----------



## TBONE73 (Oct 18, 2020)

Tethrd gear strap. Loops all the way around
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Use the small screw in ones. Yeah I know…whatever…I guess come find me and give me a ticket 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

